# Looking in Eastern KY



## awm8604 (Dec 3, 2013)

We are looking for 10+ acres of land in Eastern KY to start a homestead. 

Some of the criteria we're looking for:
-At least a small part of the land cleared, able to build on
-No building restrictions/covenants
-At least 5 acres of woods
-Electric/Water on the property or nearby
-Road access

We're very open to the particular location because we work through the internet, and can work from almost anywhere.

If anyone has land available that fits these criteria or knows someone who does, please send me a message.

Thanks!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Go visit the area, be sure there's internet. And go visit. Have you ever BEEN to eastern KY? Just asking.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Rosepath, I hope this is an appropriate question. May I ask your objections? My ex grew up in Eastern Ky. I lived there a spell. He would not return even when he inherited land. I know his objections but was wondering your experience. We have been looking Central and Western Ky.


----------



## shepherdtim (Oct 22, 2009)

I was born and raised in North Eastern KY. There is a lot of difference between North Eastern and South Eastern KY so you need to narrow down where. I am very proud to be a native Eastern KY guy!

Tim


----------



## S_Cash (Jul 12, 2012)

Eastern Kentucky is almost a generic term. As others have said, I would definitely visit the area so that you know what you're getting into. I live in eastern Kentucky (I can be in Virginia or West Virginia in less than 30 minutes- so about as far east as possible) and while it is beautiful, it is not without issues.

To address some of yours- land will be the biggest issue. Yes you can find 5 acres of wooded land but it is generally straight up the side of a mountain here...Road access is possible. Or not. I once saw this great house, decent land and all that but there was no drive to it. You literally had to drive through a river to get to it. 

There are other issues too- Here are a few things that you won't find in the travel guides: The area as a whole is rather dependent on coal. Which is in a huge down turn. Blame Obama. In fact, no matter what the issue is, it's safe to blame a democrat. And for the love of God don't mention green energy. If you plan on going off grid- burn coal!

There is a big drug problem here. Most of it is prescription but heroin seems to be making a comeback. Part and parcel with that, people will steal whatever is not tied down. Had the rims from our van stolen a few years ago. You will read about people getting electrocuted because they tried to steal the copper wiring from electrical substations. It happens. Seriously. 

Selling metal for scrap is a viable job option apparently. As is pretending you're crazy and/or injured and drawing a welfare check. Food stamps are a way of life. I've heard people ask waiters if the restaurant takes food stamps. Again, seriously.

Be prepared to pay through the nose for car insurance. Suing someone is also a viable means of income. In fact, I live in a city of about 7K people and we have (I think) over 120 lawyers downtown. It's insane. 

Oh yeah, there is no middle class. It doesn't really exist here. You have millionaires (coal money) and poor people. It's weird. You will see mobile homes next to million dollar houses. 

With all of that being said- if you're set on eastern Kentucky, maybe look around London or Mt. Sterling- they are a little more towards the central side but you should still be able to find what you're looking for. But with all things being equal- I would start looking around Berea. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Just read S_cash's post above.

Our whole country is going to be like this eventually. It is a mess. It is sad that people cannot get a good job. I've been through Eastern Kentucky several times, and always thought of it as a beautiful place. People have to survive somehow so if it means they steal your copper wire and hubcaps, that is what they do. I am one of those people that believes everyone who wants to work should have access to a good job that makes them a living, not needing food stamps to survive. And the ones that don't want to work can starve. 
But many good folks want to work and cannot find a living wage job. I do blame the politicians for this, and while the Democrats seem to get a lot of blame these days, I don't see much difference between the major parties. How many manufacturing jobs went to China? Was globalization such a good idea in hindsight?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

andrew3d said:


> Just read S_cash's post above.
> 
> Our whole country is going to be like this eventually. It is a mess. It is sad that people cannot get a good job. I've been through Eastern Kentucky several times, and always thought of it as a beautiful place. People have to survive somehow so if it means they steal your copper wire and hubcaps, that is what they do. I am one of those people that believes everyone who wants to work should have access to a good job that makes them a living, not needing food stamps to survive. And the ones that don't want to work can starve.
> But many good folks want to work and cannot find a living wage job. I do blame the politicians for this, and while the Democrats seem to get a lot of blame these days, I don't see much difference between the major parties. How many manufacturing jobs went to China? Was globalization such a good idea in hindsight?


I hear our coal is being shipped to China . Too dirty to use here . Guess the greenies think they have a different atmosphere in China .


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

WV Hillbilly said:


> I hear our coal is being shipped to China . Too dirty to use here . Guess the greenies think they have a different atmosphere in China .



True!

Mods, please delete this post.. I responded to WV Hillybilly and hit enter before I realized what forum I was in..


----------

